# Problems Adjusting To Correct Bracelet Size (Citizen)



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Decided to keep the Citizen Promaster Carbon JY0075-54E. However, having problems getting a good fit on the wrist.... This is quite a heavy watch and either it is too loose and flops a bit on my wrist (due to it's weight) or now, having had one link removed, it's too tight (leaving a strong mark on the skin). Am i missing something? Is there a way to make smaller adjustments ? I've only ever had much cheaper watches where you can also move pins on the clasp to tighten/loosen the fit slightly. This has an expansion clasp. The links are quite big and if this is the only adjustment option then i'm really disappointed, will have to put this up for sale and get something else.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Challengechappers said:


> Is there a way to make smaller adjustments ? I've only ever had much cheaper watches where you can also move pins on the clasp to tighten/loosen the fit slightly. This has an expansion clasp. The links are quite big and if this is the only adjustment option ....


To get finer adjustment, you might want consider changing the clasp for a 'multi-hole' adjustable type.

You could either use a 'generic' type as sold by Cousins or possibly another genuine Citizen clasp.

Would eBay item # 230537289937 fit the bill possibly ?


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info, i'm going to get the link put back in and see again how it wears. That clasp on ebay seems to have different coloured start links to mine, can they be taken out? The pins on the bracelet have split ends but not those on the first link connected to the clasp, wondering if that means they can't be removed. Anyway, i have added it to my ebay watch-list so thanks again.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Challengechappers said:


> That clasp on ebay seems to have different coloured start links to mine, can they be taken out?


Those are obviously just there 'for illustration purposes only'.

Is your bracelet actually 18mm wide where it meets the clasp ?

I was only guessing at the width, from a couple of photos I saw.


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Challengechappers said:
> 
> 
> > That clasp on ebay seems to have different coloured start links to mine, can they be taken out?
> ...


Ok, sorry, as a newbie i'm probably asking some dumbass questions.... The measurement of the link attached to the clasp is 18mm between the hinges (?), although the width of the last link as a whole is 20mm.

Are the links easy to attach to the clasp? As the pins there are different to the link pins (link pins have one split end, clasp pins don't).

Thanks for the help btw.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Challengechappers said:


> Ok, sorry, as a newbie i'm probably asking some dumbass questions....


Well, I didn't like to say. :grin:



Challengechappers said:


> This has an expansion clasp.


I've been trying to figure out exactly what your watch's (factory) bracelet / clasp set-up is. :umnik2:

Took me a while to find some decent photos of it, but there are quite a few in this thread on UhrForum.de:

http://uhrforum.de/citizen-jy0075-54e-promaster-carbon-t36974





































From those photos, it appears to me, that your existing watch bracelet's clasp has a 'dive extension'.

Obviously if you fitted the 18mm 'multi-hole' adjustable clasp which I suggested, you'd lose that facility (and extra length).



Challengechappers said:


> The measurement of the link attached to the clasp is 18mm between the hinges (?), although the width of the last link as a whole is 20mm.


It appears from the photos, that the last 2 bracelet links either side of the clasp 'step in' to fit it.

So, if the bracelet links are 20mm as you say, then it's a pretty safe bet you need an 18mm clasp.



Challengechappers said:


> Are the links easy to attach to the clasp? As the pins there are different to the link pins (link pins have one split end, clasp pins don't).


Yes. The pins attaching the ends of the bracelet to the clasp are likely to be (spring-loaded) spring bars.

They're similar to the ones which hold a watch case to the bracelet or strap (on most conventional watches),

but with a short (single flange) bead (end). Something like this:










Presuming you don't lose them, you can re-use the ones from your existing clasp.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Challengechappers said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, sorry, as a newbie i'm probably asking some dumbass questions....
> ...


In return, here's a basic (dumbass) question from me. :wink2:

Can you not 'lock' the 'dive extension' in one (intermediate) position, to give you the exact wrist fitting you need ? 

Or is it a case of 'fully extended' / retracted in or out ? :huh:


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Really appreciate your help. I'm not sure how to post pictures but there is a photo of the clasp on amazon. Can't see any way to adjust it tho?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Challengechappers said:


> Really appreciate your help. I'm not sure how to post pictures but there is a photo of the clasp on amazon. Can't see any way to adjust it tho?


Try this :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, will give it a go.


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

Challengechappers said:


> This has an expansion clasp.


From those photos, it appears to me, that your existing watch bracelet's clasp has a 'dive extension'.


----------



## Challengechappers (Oct 6, 2011)

So, i'll be avoiding dive extension clasps in the future! No response from that US ebayer from my clasp enquiry, so i'll be selling the Promaster Carbon on as it's unmarked and looking for something else. Thanks for the assistane all.


----------

